# Nissan skylines wanted



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking to buy Nissan Skylines. Mainly interested in all GTR models but will consider others.

Any spec or condition. Cars needing work or unfinished projects also considered.

Please PM if looking to sell.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

bump


----------

